# can anyone out there fix a Habistat thermostat?



## lizardwoman (May 18, 2009)

I found some fairly old threads about Habistat pulse proportional thermostats being broken by bulbs/heat lamps exploding. I have sent a p.m. to someone who was rumoured to fix them for about a fiver and was wondering if he or anyone else is contactable. To be more specific, the thermostat does nothing right now...heat comes from the lamp but I can't set it at a specific temperature. Any suggestions would be welcome, failing that I guess I'll get in contact with the manufacturers.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

The manufacturer are very helpful, and have repaired stats for me in the past, worth giving them a ring - contact details on their website, Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists


----------



## lizardwoman (May 18, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the tip and the link. Will I need my receipt or warranty or any of that stuff? no idea where any of it is.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I didn't


----------



## lizardwoman (May 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an update on my thermostat problem. I sent it to EuroRep for repair, 2 days later it came back and they fixed it free of charge too! They're my new favourite company, sterling service!


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

The threads I come across on google ^^

Just had 2 stats die on me,,
dimmer and a mat stat. Can I find the receipts? can I :censor: !

Would they 'service' ata cost at all?


Kris


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

think they charge a fiver; not 100% sure on that but pretty sure that's the price i've seen mentioned.


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

When i have had any issues they charged me a fiver to have them repaired. Excellent service from Peter and the team at Eurorep

David


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

habistat repaired my spare one for three pounds to cover postage super fast service as it was very old have now bought another as a spare spare lol:lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Check their website where you will find their warranty/repair terms.


----------

